# Clubs



## Rondy (Jun 24, 2012)

Anyone know of any bass clubs in notheast ohio looking to add a boat to there club 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

I'm in a club that just started this year. Broken Rod Bass Club, out of Perry Twp. (Stark County). We are looking to expand. Check us out on Facebook. You can contact the director there or PM me and I can get you his number. I believe we are gonna let people fish our tournys the rest of this year to try it out.


----------



## Rondy (Jun 24, 2012)

What lakes are you guys fishing i habe been fishing for long time and now my girlfriend is really getting the bug and learning more and more about bass fishing figure a club is a good way for her to learn more as well as learn more myself

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

This year we fished Walborn, North Res., Nimisilla, Tappan (twice) and Portage. Those are subject to change next year.


----------



## rangervs81 (Feb 9, 2007)

Go to our web site, www.ohiovalleybassanglers.com


----------

